# Provigil



## PooPooPooper (Apr 6, 2004)

Has anyone taken provigil? Did you have an easy time obtaining it? Did it help?Anne


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

My doc wanted to put me on Provigil, however it interferes with the Pill, so I took Ritalin instead. (I believe it's in the same class of drugs, and does the "same" thing.)With my prescription it was easy to obtain, although I think I did have to sign for it.I took it for about a month, and didn't notice any benefits. I think a few others here have taken it, or were getting ready to start it. Maybe they will have more input!


----------



## PooPooPooper (Apr 6, 2004)

Are you prescribed provigil/ritalin by a rheumatologist? I'm not on the pill but my dr seems to not want to use this med because she has never used it on anyone before...guess she's not up for change. She also thinks I'm "too young" for some of these meds...I'll be 25 in a month...it'd be great to be able to live life fully now! Thanks for your replies.Anne


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Sorry I haven't gotten back to you sooner. I seem to have lost this thread in the fog that is my mind.My Ritalin was prescribed by my GP, the doctor I see for all of my CFIDS issues.I'm barely 26, and took the Ritalin when I was 25. I'm sure your doctor's philosophy works well in healthy people, but doesn't seem like a very proactive approach to treating Fibro and/or CFS.Keep us posted!


----------

